# Cherohala Challenge



## Mark H

Anyone here riding next month?


----------



## tconrady

I might. I haven't signed up yet. My fitness this year is a concern.


----------



## nyvram

i'm there! a group of 4-5 of us from nashville are going.


----------



## Mark H

What kind of gearing you guys running? I rode a compact with a 11/26 in 09, but I'm thinking of getting a 11/28 to make my life a little easier going up the skyway. Thoughts?


----------



## nyvram

im Running a standard crank with 11-28 in back..I'll probably fall over on that big climb


----------



## Mark H

nyvram said:


> im Running a standard crank with 11-28 in back..I'll probably fall over on that big climb


That hurts just thinking about it!!


----------



## tconrady

I've done it a couple times with a 12-27 and a standard crank. I'd think an 11-28 and compact would've been nicer.


----------



## nyvram

well getting set for this weekend. looking forward to it...hopefully i'll survive.


----------



## tellico climber

Im sure you will be fine. Unfortunately, I have to work Saturday and cant make it. Hopefully it will not be too hot on you going up the backside of the skyway from North Carolina. If it is hot and sunny it can be brutal due to little shade in the afternoon. My only advice is dont over push it before you get to the mountains as the first half of the ride is flat to rolling and can pull some people into too fast of a pace.


----------



## Mark H

I just hope it stays dry!! Weather Channel is giving a 40% chance of rain, but hopefully that will be late afternoon.

Thats great advice tellico climber! The skyway really takes it out of you between the two rest stops toward the top!! But, with a winter of Chris Carmichael and Troy Jacobson, and some hard training rides with buddies, I feel really good about this Saturday. I hope!!!


----------



## nyvram

Mark, look for me. I'll stand out..pink/white 'barbie burgers' jersey and a barbie doll attached to my saddle (upside down)

RAIN OR SHINE I'M THERE!


----------



## Mark H

Will do!! I should be easy to spot, 6'4"@ 215lbs on a Cervelo RS.


----------



## Mark H

Nyvram, I looked for you, but never saw you. Hope you had a good ride!! I was pleased with mine. Took me 6:53 with a 16.5 avg. Not great, but like I've already said, you don't go up real good when your 6'4" at 215.


----------



## nyvram

there's a simple reason you didn't see me..i wasn't there. :/

my ex decided 1 day before i was leaving to pull a dbag move and not take the kids for the weekend so i had to let all my friends down and bail on them at the last moment. the one positive is that someone who wanted to go but couldn't get in because the ride was closed was able to use my registration.

instead of sulking, i ended up registereing for a couple of races in memphis and took my kids there for the day yesterday and had an absolute BLAST. i was super angry and being able to do something with the kids and also race made up for it in spades. finished 7th in the TT and my son had asked if i would go off the front of the circuit/crit race so he could video me and so i ripped my lungs out to lead the race for one of the 2.4 mile loops and he was very happy. got a great video of it as well.

so i'm glad you had a good time..next year i'm going to call a nanny service (already spoken to them) and have someone available that i can depend on because i am NOT missing cherohala 2 years in a row.


----------



## Mark H

Totally understand!! Still remember some of the things my ex tried to do to and make my life miserable! Just glad my daughter is 19 now.

Glad you were able to make the most of your weekend! See you next year!!


----------



## Velo Vol

Good event, as usual, though I could have done without the rain.


----------



## Mark H

Velo Vol said:


> Good event, as usual, though I could have done without the rain.


Didn't mind the rain as much as the fog!!


----------



## Bike Poor

For those that couldn't make the official ride, I'm planning on trying to ride the modified route that Tellico Climber and I rode last fall again this year. I'm sure that if we can get agree on a date, that Tellico C. would be interested in joining in again also. There are plenty of stops for water before the climb, and we can leave water at on of the stops near the top to finish it off.


----------



## tconrady

Bike Poor said:


> For those that couldn't make the official ride, I'm planning on trying to ride the modified route that Tellico Climber and I rode last fall again this year. I'm sure that if we can get agree on a date, that Tellico C. would be interested in joining in again also. There are plenty of stops for water before the climb, and we can leave water at on of the stops near the top to finish it off.


Depending on the date (and to a lessor degree, my fitness) I may be able to make it.


----------



## Bike Poor

tconrady said:


> Depending on the date (and to a lessor degree, my fitness) I may be able to make it.


The first weekend in Oct worked great last year as far as the weather is concerned. Probably will be about the same time this year, but my schedule is pretty open.


----------



## tconrady

Bike Poor said:


> The first weekend in Oct worked great last year as far as the weather is concerned. Probably will be about the same time this year, but my schedule is pretty open.


That's the only weekend that won't work for me...I've got a team of RBR/Loungers (Team Collin) coming in for the 24 Hours of Booty ride in Atlanta that weekend. 

It's still a ways off and don't let my availability affect the planning of it. If I can make it, I'd love to as I haven't ridden up that way in 2 years. I'll keep my ears open for whenever y'all decide and work it from there.


----------



## tellico climber

Bike Poor said:


> For those that couldn't make the official ride, I'm planning on trying to ride the modified route that Tellico Climber and I rode last fall again this year. I'm sure that if we can get agree on a date, that Tellico C. would be interested in joining in again also. There are plenty of stops for water before the climb, and we can leave water at on of the stops near the top to finish it off.


I'm up for it again this fall if you guys are interested. Whoever is interested for this fall let us know what dates you would like and maybe we can get a good consensus on a day that will work for most people. Late September thru the first 2 weeks of October are the driest dates. Bike Poor, I got your PM, sorry I have not got back with you, it has been a hectic spring/summer


----------



## Bike Poor

tellico climber said:


> , it has been a hectic spring/summer


Yeah, I know the feeling.


----------



## NealH

I might be able to join you if its the first weekend in October (or second). Let me know what the modified route is. Hopefully its a bit less than the full route.


----------



## Bike Poor

The modified route isn't any shorter, it is a little easier to follow on the west side. Here is a link to the route. 
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/191421

We could possibly leave a vehicle somewhere if people aren't sure about finishing. The schedule in my mind right now is to do a long weekend of riding in the Hot Springs, NC area the end of Sept/ begining of Oct then the Cherahola a week or two later. But nothing is set. Probably start choosing a final date in Aug. If anyone wants to join me in Hot Springs they are welcome to. Here are a couple of the routes I'm looking at;
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/266517
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/266514


----------



## NealH

I've ridden the event a couple times so I know I can finish but, its a long ride, and a long drive for me. But we will see how things unfold over the next couple months. 

I might be able to join you in Hot Springs if it is the first weekend in Oct. Some nice riding in that area (once you get away from HS proper). In fact, I'll be riding the Hot Doggett event next weekend which goes right through Hot Springs. I will choose the route based on the temperature. You might want to consider this route in Sept since it will still be marked well and includes the infamous Doggett Gap climb. But the full century route is not easy.


----------



## Bike Poor

I'm not sure that I would want to do a 100 mile day during the Hot Springs trip, wouldn't feel much like riding the rest of the time. I'll post here with more details in the coming weeks.


----------



## Velo Vol

Bike Poor said:


> There are plenty of stops for water before the climb, and we can leave water at on of the stops near the top to finish it off.


Are there?

I enjoy the route; I've never considered doing it self-supported, though.


----------



## Bike Poor

I'll try and take a look at my GPS info and post the mileage at each.


----------



## mrbull

Depending on the dates, I would love to join the Hot Springs ride(s). And the CC ride, possibly.
NealH, how was Doggett for you? I rode the metric this year, it was more fun than most other years!


----------



## Bike Poor

mrbull said:


> Depending on the dates, I would love to join the Hot Springs ride(s). And the CC ride, possibly.
> NealH, how was Doggett for you? I rode the metric this year, it was more fun than most other years!


My plan is to be arrive in Hot Springs Sept 29th (Thursday) for a short ride, longer ride Friday, Big ride Saturday, then return home Sunday. This could slide a day later if it would work better for others interested, but I'll need to make my reservations soon.

CC date hasn't been set, but I'm thinking about Oct. 15 would be good.

Tim S.


----------



## tellico climber

Bike Poor said:


> My plan is to be arrive in Hot Springs Sept 29th (Thursday) for a short ride, longer ride Friday, Big ride Saturday, then return home Sunday. This could slide a day later if it would work better for others interested, but I'll need to make my reservations soon.
> 
> CC date hasn't been set, but I'm thinking about Oct. 15 would be good.
> 
> Tim S.


Tim, October 15th sounds like potentially a good date. I have got to start climbing the skyway again. I have been mainly riding the other mountains and roads around for about the last month due to the heat and repaving of the Skyway that has been going on. I tried to ride up it last week only to encounter repaving with lots of oil and tar. I turned around part way up as descending at 45mph on asphault oil did not sound like a good idea, not to mention getting tar on my bike. I just read on a motorcyle forum that the repaving is now finished as of yesterday. I am going to try going up it again Wednesday in hope of getting to ride that new blissful ribbon on fresh smooth pavement. I will let you know how it was.


----------



## tconrady

Bike Poor said:


> CC date hasn't been set, but I'm thinking about Oct. 15 would be good.


As of right now, this looks like a good date for me too. Definitely interested in meeting up and riding the skyway.


----------



## mrbull

The 15th sounds good right now; and the long ride on the 1st sounds great. I live in Weaverville, if we need anything dropped, let me know.

Matt


----------



## tellico climber

Mid October should be a good date for weather. It is usually pleasant and dry. I can drive up and leave some hydration along the Skyway where we will need it the day before we ride. There is really only 1 or 2 areas where we will need it. There are convenience stores spaced out well enough on the rest of the route. This is what Bike Poor and myself did last year.


----------



## Bike Poor

mrbull said:


> and the long ride on the 1st sounds great. I live in Weaverville, if we need anything dropped, let me know.
> 
> Matt


Matt,

Look at the 87 mile route for the Hot Springs trip for the long ride and see what you think. We could probably stretch it ou some if you want and shoot for more like 100 miles if you like. I've made reservations for that weekend so I should be there unless something major comes up.


----------



## mrbull

I've ridden the eastern half of the route, and only some of the western part-but it looks like a great ride. I'll try to get out on the Hwy 70 portion to check out traffic.
As far as stretching it out, I don't think I've ever finished a 80+ mile ride and wished it was just a little bit longer!


----------



## mrbull

Now that I've inserted myself into this ride, I have to back out. My son has both a race and a soccer game on the 1st.
The route looks great, sorry I have to miss it.


----------

